
Ask HN: What are your dreams? - e9
A bit lost in life and very curious to hear about what others dreams are and what they strive for these days (success, family, peace, etc). Thanks!
======
CyberFonic
My dreams have morphed over time as my circumstances have evolved. These days
my dream is to have more serenity and to strive for contentment. I hope that a
bit that mindset inspires my immediate family and friends.

In our culture the trap of chasing fame, success and ever more money is a
never ending vicious circle. There always will be those who have more
disposable income than us. That is just the way it is. So as hard as it was
for me to accept that earning more only works to a point, I can finally say
that I am able to keep my ego in check and live within my means. I haven't
stopped in my efforts to deliver ever greater value, it simply means that I am
content with the process of learning and gaining the expertise that in turn is
better remunerated.

